# Yes This is how a miscarriage tissue looks like at 5w !!! Scan showed natural M/c



## tina89

sorry buddies to bother you all again. I am not sure if i am still pregnant or not. But most probably i am not. I had 2 issues with this pregnancy. First when i went for my first emergency scan due to spotting on 24-May-2012 (which should be 7 weeks) doctor told me that i am just 5w3d according to scan. I got quite dark positive HPT that day.

The next day 25-May-2012 i started bleeding red/pink like a period (but not as painful as miscarriage that i have read on internet). 
It was just mild cramps like in periods. I passed a 1 inch gery tissue(PICS ADDED) without any pain. The bleeding continued for few hours with no pain or cramps and then stopped. Bleeding was not much heavy .
Next day i noticed just a bit spotting which continued for 3 days. 
Now its almost completely stopped and i took an HPT which was very light positive. I felt no extraordinary pain or discomfort during all this. 

I want to hear your experiences about it. Does miscarriage happen that quickly and smoothly? with no excess bleeding or pain. Kindly do share. It will help me and so many others. Thanks in advance :cry:

Pictures of the tissue I lost added here so if you don't want to look don't click the spoiler!

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=408155&stc=1&d=1338280669https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=408159&stc=1&d=1338280669


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi hun, sorry you are going through this :hugs: I had a miscarriage in November and I didn't have any cramping at all just bleeding. My bleeding didn't stop for 5 days though. Have they not done any blood tests on you?


----------



## CKC1982

I had a similar misscarriage. I only actually bled for 2 days, only having to change my pad 1 time because it was full, the rest of the times, just because it was time lol. I had brown CM for about 2 weeks and only 1 day of cramping. And if Im honest, Ive had worse period pains before. I was worried that I hadnt finished the MC but the midwife said sometimes its like that. Sorry to hear of your loss. xoxox


----------



## toomanyboys

all depends how far along you were to begin with....i had one mc where i started with spotting at 6 weeks that was very light very slow and had a day of two dark red blood. then it stopped and it was over. literally it all took a week. i knew it was over causee the blood would come dark and heavy for maybe a day or so. then i had one where i thought i was less further along i started spotting. again around 6 weeks...slowly again at first but it was light lighter than my last one...at time just pink spotting this went on for a week...i booked myself for a reassurance scan and on the day of the scan i only went to the bathroom to check my pad thinking very much i am still very pregnant..to clean up for the scan and as i peed i felt something funny pop out..like passing something, looked into the loo and it was the sac which was the size of a shrivelled peach. i spotted abnother 10 minutes after. meanwhile i had my scan was told whatever was there to begin with was all out had the sac inspected and by the time i got home it was all gone....no spotting no more bleed. with both those miscarriages i had no AF cramping whatsoever....just slow steady spotting then bleeds for literally a day. the only difference if i were to pick one toa period is that the blood is very dark...like almost at times blackish red. but had i not known i was pregnant....i would have thought i have a funny period...i wuldnt have a clue apart form the one with the sac of course....


----------



## tina89

Thanks friends for sharing your experiences. Kindly mention which week did u miscarried?? and do i still need d & c ?


----------



## tina89

Update pics Added !!!


----------



## smiller1404

Believe me, if it was quick and easy, consider yoursel lucky (altho a miscarriage is not lucky at all). My first miscarriage, i was in labor for 12 hours and then they finally did a d/c. They said if i let it go baturally, i could have suffered like that for up to a week. My second miscarriage, i had no pain.. I had spotting for two days, heavy flow like a bad preiod and then i passed a huge chunk of flesh and was fine afterwards. 

Either way im sorry for your loss (if it truely was a loss, some ppl bleed with clots even when things are okay)... Losing a child is the hardest thing anyone would ever have to deal with, even if its a miscarriage. Hugs


----------



## tina89

smiller1404 said:


> Believe me, if it was quick and easy, consider yoursel lucky (altho a miscarriage is not lucky at all). My first miscarriage, i was in labor for 12 hours and then they finally did a d/c. They said if i let it go baturally, i could have suffered like that for up to a week. My second miscarriage, i had no pain.. I had spotting for two days, heavy flow like a bad preiod and then i passed a huge chunk of flesh and was fine afterwards.
> 
> Either way im sorry for your loss (if it truely was a loss, some ppl bleed with clots even when things are okay)... Losing a child is the hardest thing anyone would ever have to deal with, even if its a miscarriage. Hugs

Thank you so much for your soothing words. I wish its just a bad dream but this piece of tissue is making me hopeless. Was the tissue you passed looked like these pics??? Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## sp92

Firstly, I'm sorry you're going through this, it's such a worrying time. :hugs:

I just miscarried in the early hours of this morning. I began brown bleeding yesterday and gradually got heavier, cramps came suddenly and they were agonising no matter which way I sat or lay down. It felt like the worst period pains I'd had times 10, plus I had lower back pain. After two hours of cramps, I woke up to a pad completely soaked with blood and from then on I started passing large clots (there was too much blood that I wasn't able to identify anything). I was soaking a super duty pad every 5 minutes or even less, cramping and then running to loo where I passed more clots. I phoned midwife at about 7am and I was sent straight to hospital because of the blood loss, I almost needed a blood transfusion and collapsed in the waiting room. I was 10 weeks today, and an u/s showed that I managed to pass everything bar the sac which was only 1.8cm, so I was sent home and my bleeding has eased off almost completely already. I'm still in some pain and I feel faint when I stand up, but I seem to have flushed everything out in that episode of heavy bleeding during the night and this morning.

As others have said, I think it depends on how far along you are. These things are different for everyone. Have you spoke to your GP/midwife? I would seek medical attention because if you are miscarrying and you haven't passed everything, it could cause an infection if it's not cleared. I hope this has helped a little, and I really hope that you're okay. :hugs: xx


----------



## GreyGirl

With my loss it was ectopic so all surgical. I don't know what's in those pictures, so I can't really help. But :hugs: in case it's bad news.


----------



## Jembug

So sorry your going through this.
My experience... Had very light bleeding on the Tuesday, went to hospital and told my cervix was closed and my hgc was high.
Weds I had more light bleeding but I could not get a scan until the Friday....
Thursday I had more heavier blood and now cramping... Friday morning I woke up to go to the toilet and there was a sac and clearly a baby inside the sac- it was like a large grape in size.

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Jembug

Ment to say I was 9/10 weeks... I'm not sure about your photos either? Mine was a complete miscarriage but I had lots of clots after xx


----------



## lisalee1

This is my 1st post! Hope it helps!

I am currently going through a miscarriage. It started with pinkish-brown CM on Wed evening which turned to brown on Thursday morning. By Thurs afternoon, it was red and I knew/felt it was all over. Went to the Drs on Friday b/c of the bleeding. The 1st question they asked me was did I pass anything that appeared to be like tissue. The ultrasound showed a sac that appeared to be 3-4 weeks old. I was supposed to be 6.5 wks so I KNEW what was happening even though they wouldn't confirm. 
Friday night I had really bad cramps which lasted about 1/2 hr or so? 
Sat morning is when the M/C actually happened. No cramps, pain, or nothing. I just felt it (sorry if too graphic). Since then, I have been bleeding but I can tell it's coming to an end. 
I am moving on the best way I can and for me that means trying ASAP. 
I wish you the best of luck and hope that if it IS a M/C you are able to recover quickly. 
:hugs:


----------



## aliss

Well it's hard to say.

At 7 weeks, unless you had a proper ultrasound with the fetus/embryo measured, there is no telling how the baby 'shrunk back'. Basically, once the baby dies (in early pregnancy), the baby shrinks back.

I had my MC at almost 10 weeks and it had shrunk back to around 6-7 weeks. It came in it's sac and the whole thing was the size/shape of a sausage (sorry). 

But yes, I'd probably say that was it. I'm glad you were able to get some photos if that's what you want. I left mine in a local river wrapped in a little blanket.

I found my MC at 10 weeks to be practically painless and quick (after Cytotec). But, I have experienced a very difficult pitocin-induced full-term labour so my idea of pain is probably different than others.


----------



## TracyE.

I don't have a story for you but I must say that I am in tears reading all of your stories and the things that you ladies have been through. You are all amazing strong women and my heart goes out to all of you. :cry: You all deserve happy and healthy pregnancies and if this one isn't it, you will get yours when the time is right. Prayers go out to all of you:hugs:


----------



## blackmassi

When i miscarried i was just over 7 weeks. I had been getting sharp cramps for a few days prior then again the night before with faint pink bleeding. I went to bed and was woken up with pms like cramps around 5 or 6 in the morning. I went to look up miscarriages online and was very certain I was going through one. The pain continued to get stronger and the bleeding heavier throughout the day. When i called the obgyn they told me that i could take tylenol and couldnt be seen until 1:30 - 2 oclockish. By around 11:30 i was in so much pain i couldnt stand up right and was vocalizing pain with out my control. I called aain and they sai no drugs and going to the ER would be a waste but i could take a bath. I went and took a bath and fell asleep for a bit and by the time i got out most of the pain had subsided though not fully. By the time i was seen i had gone through most of the hard part. The did a scan and saw i was about to pass a large piece of tissue that the collected which the confirmed was placental. I continued to have some fairly heavy bleeding for about 10 more days though the pain was pretty much gone after my bath. By far the worst pain i have ever felt and something that needed way more than stupid tylenol. 

Im really hoping that this is not an miscarriage and instead is something normal and non problematic. I really hope everything works out for you! The lose of a baby is very hard indeed.:hugs:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Hi hun...sorry to hear that your having to deal with this, ive gone thru 5MCs all before 9weeks and all the MCs have been different first 3 were extremely painful and massive clots too and bleeding lasted over a month. my other two one at 4w was only like a late period, second one at 8w1d was like that too except a bit cloty eg: like your pics but more than one..and it was painfull too..

They only way to tell if youve passed all the tissue is to go for HCG tests to make sure they are decreasing and a scan to make sure all is out if you have MC.

Hugs hun


----------



## Bingo

I'm so sorry you're going through this experience.

My miscarriage was completely different, it was more like labour (I have had a baby since), very painful, building in intensity and lasted for many, many hours. I ended up in A&E on morphine. In fact, it was more painful than labour. I wonder if that was because there was nothing to look forward to at the end, there was no joy to be gained from the physical pain.

Mine happened at ten and a half weeks with lots of bleeding and clotting. I passed the sac in the bath. I found out at an early scan (due to very, very light spotting) a week earlier. I chose to wait for things to happen naturally and fortunately they did.

I hope you are ok. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so sorry you're going through this. My m/c was at 5 weeks, and was extremely painful. I had been having cramping for about a week, then the night before had some pink cm. I woke up at 5am in horrible pain and was barely able to move, and had light bleeding. Over the next several hours the pain continued and I passed lots of clots. I was finally able to go to the doctor around 11:30 and they confirmed the liklihood of miscarriage, and sent me home on pain medication. The passing of clots lasted the rest of that day, and had some light to moderate bleeding for a few days after. I stayed on the pain meds for probably 3 days after, partly because I was still having physical pain, but also because they relaxed me and made tired, and I wasn't ready to deal with the emotional part of it. I can't say whether I actually passed any tissue, I just know I passed some pretty huge clots.

Again, I am sorry you're going through this, it's such a heartbreaking thing to happen.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had a d&c so I can't say exactly what everything looked liked once it was removed... But about a week after the procedure, I was cutting the grass int he garden, and noticed like a little gush, so I ran to the toilet and there was just this big tissue clot, it was about 2" in length, really dark and was like a sausage shape.. Looked like a piece of liver (sorry for tmi)... After that had passed, there was a few more little tissue pieces about the size of a pea. I didn't have any pain... But I'm guessing this was maybes because my cervix had been dilated from the procedure and I've had children before so therefore my cervix would of been slightly open without the procedure.

After I passed these tissues, my bleeding changed from pink/red to this horrible black/brown tar like blood.

I was 12 weeks and 4 days along, but I had a blighted ovum with possible molar pregnancy.


----------



## DG32016

Hi Tina89. Thank you for this post. I know that it's been a while but do you happen to still have the pics that you attached to this post? I'm unable to open them and I want to determine if the clots that I passed last night are similar. Thank you for your time and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nada2016

I misscarried at week 6 +3 and it was ligher than my usual period. But at the beginning I had painful cramping for about 5 minutes and chills. It lasted for 6 days jus like my period. My hcg levels and hpt showed that Im no longer pregnant after 9 days and ultrasounds also showed that there's nothing remaining inside my uterus. I wish you best of luck in your next try.


----------

